# Two Knots & all what kind of dough?



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm two knots short of being Two Knots, but you could try puff pastry. It's not sweet (despite the picture on the package) and a lot easier to deal with than phyllo. Thaw it, roll it out slightly, fill with spinach/ricotta, fold over and bake.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like pizza dough for this..you can make your own or buy a pound of dough at Aldi…
after you roll it jelly roll style… brush on a ver lite coat of olive oil and sprinkle sesame seed on top ( optional)
Bake at 350° for about 30 minutes. 
I’ll be back with another top.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My tip is leave your dough covered at room temperature …this makes it easy to spread out…I have discovered that if you roll out your dough on a lightly floured place mat and and also after filling it…roll it on the placemat tucking the last roll underneath.
it is then easy to transfer it to a cookie sheet.
you just up the place mat and slip it on to a lightly greased foiled cookie sheet.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> I finally managed to catch the ricotta-spinach strudel in stock at Aldis. We also had one from somewhere else with a different dough. She loved them both and I thought them okay but expensive
> 
> The Aldis one seemed like Filo dough. The other I am not so sure about, close but not the same..
> 
> What kind of dough would you make.to fill will a spinach ricotta mixture and make a sorta thin filled bread ?


Is it this one? It says puff pastry.








Deutsche Küche Spinach & Ricotta Strudel | ALDI REVIEWER


Strudel is a classic European food that consists of layered pastry with either a sweet or savory filling. It has origins in Austria, but it’s also popular among Austria’s neighbors, including Germany. That’s why strudel shows up at Aldi a... Continue reading




www.aldireviewer.com


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Is it this one? It says puff pastry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good finf.

Actually that is the one. I liked the artichoke one better.

I think my tastes and waist would prefer a slightly less fattening bread wrapper.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> I like pizza dough for this..you can make your own or buy a pound of dough at Aldi…
> after you roll it jelly roll style… brush on a ver lite coat of olive oil and sprinkle sesame seed on top ( optional)
> Bake at 350° for about 30 minutes.
> I’ll be back with another top.


Your Aldies sells dough? If ours does I've missed it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> Your Aldies sells dough? If ours does I've missed it.


Yes and it’s reasonable too.

you know I’m working on an artichoke, mozzarella, and ricotta bread roll Recipe. ( On pizza dough) debating on whether to add fresh spinach to it as well?
i need to pick up a can of artichoke hearts and some ricotta.
I think this is going to be awesome.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The dough is in frozen?

Take a look at this for inspiration: Spinach and Ricotta Rolls


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> The dough is in frozen?
> 
> Take a look at this for inspiration: Spinach and Ricotta Rolls


Not sure if it’s frozen, I think so…ask for it.
thanks for that recipe…I’m definitely going to make this.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Not sure if it’s frozen, I think so…ask for it.
> thanks for that recipe…I’m definitely going to make this.


I'm sure we will see the pics but you are going to have to tell us about the taste


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> I'm sure we will see the pics but you are going to have to tell us about the taste


Yes, I will.😄


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Not sure if it’s frozen, I think so…ask for it.
> thanks for that recipe…I’m definitely going to make this.


We made the recipe I linked to, a half size batch. They were very pretty and very tasteless. Unless you can think of a way to add some BAM to filling I suggest you not waste your time with it.

We each ate one and threw the rest away.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It sounded awful, to me, but, maybe Two Knots can increase the flavor. That's her Superpower.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Are we talking about the spinach and ricotta rolls? 
if so, yes I made them and it was delicious…they were
difficult to cut the stuff oozed out…next time I’ll bake it like
a bread and just cut it…I also sprinkled it with sesame seeds.
i served it with squash soup.👍


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

QUOTE:
*TWO KNOTS
spinach on ricotta rolls and squash soup*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My wife would die for that .


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

So I see you made the recipe 'your way'. 

It looks like to me like you added a good bit of Moz cheese to that recipe. That may well have improved them quite a bit. It was the only thing I could think of that might help.

I do agree about the baking as a loaf and then cutting.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it was very wet…baking it as a bread would be a much better option.
i also added Italian seasoning and plenty of grating parmigiana cheese.
i did an awesome bread yesterday…I’ll do a post on it…it’s sausage and pepperoni and Sweet soppressata…I have a lot left over the head knot toasted two pieces this morning he said it was incredible.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

snic said:


> I'm two knots short of being Two Knots, but you could try puff pastry. It's not sweet (despite the picture on the package) and a lot easier to deal with than phyllo. Thaw it, roll it out slightly, fill with spinach/ricotta, fold over and bake.
> View attachment 715338


This is as good as homemade because not many people can make pastry dough. A pastry chef can do it and some home cooks can do it. But pastry dough takes steps and the know how. Since I am no pastry chef I highly recommend the frozen puff pastry. Its so simple and it is very light, layerd and flaky. 
I use it when I need a pastry dough. I used to make my wifes chicken and broccoli caserole, and it came out great.
They are perfect for turnovers.
Taking some help from the store and getting excellent results is a good thing.

Oh...no rolling required. Thaw, lay it out and go to work.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is interesting, I thought -









What’s the Difference Between Puff Pastry and Filo Dough?


The secret to the crackliest pastry doughs.




tastecooking.com





I have no desire to make either, anymore, but you can buy them frozen.


----------

